# Stomach gurgling



## muel2413 (May 28, 2012)

Hello everyone,

My wife and I are new to this site because we just adopted two new dwarf lops. They are six weeks old. Minnie and Leo have adjusted well to their new homes we believe.

The third morning with Minnie we heard gurgling coming from her stomach.:? She has had it for two days now. However, after first being somewhat tired and not real active like Leo, she is now acting normal, running, eating hay and dried food and being curious.

She doesnt really act sick but her stomach is still making the gurgling noises. We dont want to go to the vet unnecessarilly and cause some shock to Minnie so early in life. We also dont want to take the gurgling too lightly and it one day be too late. 

If anybody has any advice on what to do we would greatly appreciate it. We are already falling in love with our new 'roommates'.

Thanks,
S.,S., Minnie, and Leo


----------



## ZRabbits (May 28, 2012)

Welcome to RO!

Congratulations on your new roommates! 

The gurgling sound you are hearing Minnie is gas. Bunnies can't throw up or pass gas so when they get belly problems, gas builds up. And Minnie being "low keyed" than Leo is because of those gas pains. But it does sound like she's getting more active. 

When my Neville was 6 weeks, I made sure he stayed on the pellets and gave him hay. A good alfalfa pellet will give him all the nutrition he needed. And the timothy hay helped him learn what he needed to help keep his system going. I didn't give veggies because I felt he was too young. It will give young bunny gas or Stasis. At 7 weeks I did start him on a blade of wheat grass a day to help his appetite and helped his belly. 

I'd cut out the veggies if you are feeding them vegs, give pellets and hay and lots of water. I know you can give bunnies baby gas drops to help with alleviating the gas. In the RO Library, you'll find some more info on it. Since I'm from the US, I don't know what it would be in your Country. 

If the gas gurgles continue, I would then take the bunny to the Vet. Hoping you can get the gas out of your little Minnie. 

Please let us know how she is, And definitely would love to see pics. 

K


----------



## LakeCondo (May 28, 2012)

Sometimes rabbits' stomachs make gurgling sounds, just as humans do. However this seems to be more than this. You can feel both Minnie & Leo's stomachs. Do they feel the same or does hers feel tighter, more like a balloon? If so, I would give her infant formula simethicone. I hope the name isn't too different in Germany.]

I hope she'll soon be better, though it sounded like it wasn't too bad & was getting better when you posted. We DO have to be so careful with the little ones.


----------



## muel2413 (May 30, 2012)

Hello and thanks for the responses. 
The gurgling seems to have subsided a lot. Minnie is acting completely normal (eating, running, bathroom breaks, etc.)

We bought some anti-gas medicine for babies and gave her some small doses of that. It seems to have helped.

I think she will just always have a little bit of stomach noises. We were just a little bit worried when she wasnt as outgoing as her male counterpart one morning. She just hates mornings and has a noisy stomach sometimes.

Will still keep an eye on it of course.

We will post pics soon.

Thanks again for the replies. They helped ease our worries.

-S,S, Minnie, and Leo


----------

